# CanOpener?



## rtimmel

A company called Good Hertz has just released an IOS app called CanOpener ( http://canopenerapp.com ) that adds crossfeed and equalization. It seems to have some real nice features,fully adjustable angle and percentage on crossfeed, a fairly deep equalization program and presets for both. 

Does anyone know how good it is? I'm new to crossfeeding and so while I can tell its interesting, I don't know if its high quality. I bought it, if for no other reason than to support anyone trying to keep the iPhone a decent music player, but I'd like to know what I got.


----------



## ferday

rtimmel said:


> A company called Good Hertz has just released an IOS app called CanOpener ( http://canopenerapp.com ) that adds crossfeed and equalization. It seems to have some real nice features,fully adjustable angle and percentage on crossfeed, a fairly deep equalization program and presets for both.
> 
> Does anyone know how good it is? I'm new to crossfeeding and so while I can tell its interesting, I don't know if its high quality. I bought it, if for no other reason than to support anyone trying to keep the iPhone a decent music player, but I'd like to know what I got.


 
  
 only you will know what you got...
  
 if it sounds good to you, you got a good deal!  if you don't like it....well i guarantee someone else does
  
 thanks for the heads up BTW, i'm downloading it now just to play with.  i don't use iTunes to play music so it doesn't have a whole bunch of use for me, but all the same i love playing with this stuff


----------



## Phredd

rtimmel said:


> Does anyone know how good it is?


 
  
 It's AWESOME! Thanks for posting. I never would have found it otherwise. I'm listening to some old Beatles songs and adding a little crossfeed makes them much more enjoyable. I tried the crossfeed on the Fiio E12 and that was so extreme it seemed to move everything to the center. I also added 3db at 100Hz to my HD598 which sounds perfect to me. I've switched bypass on and off and I'm amazed at what I "put up with."
  
 I've only had it for an hour and I've found a few bugs, like some titles not displaying, but overall it works like a charm. I like the interface. It takes 20 seconds to get used to, but afterwards it's pretty intuitive. 
  
 I hope it's successful. The name is a cleverly subtle, though highly overused by audiophile companies. I had trouble finding it until I saw it here. I read a couple reviews before downloading and one questioned if it was worth $4.99. Absolutely! I would just recommend a Lite version so people could try it. It's certainly worth $4.99, but many won't take the risk to try it.
  
 UPDATE: The developer responded quickly to my bug reports and comments and agrees on the need for saving presets for different headphones. I also missed that this was a new release so that would explain why I never found it before.


----------



## Malfunkt

Its really good, but is quite subtle compared to say something like SRSiWOW. Its one of those things that after listening to it for a while and then bypassing it (turning it off) you'll definitely notice it. 
  
 The app is well designed and the sound-quality is excellent with built in support for FLAC, a great EQ. Its pretty much perfect.

 I'm totally addicted to my MDR-EX600 and this app. It really helped 'correct' their odd separation.
  
 Its kind-of a headphone swiss-army knife. I like using the 'mono' function to quickly ensure I have my IEMs fitted properly, and the Dolcimeter is helpful if you have one of the supported headphones.


----------



## jefpar72

I'm totally addicted to this app on my iPhone and iPad. I love how easily tweakable the EQ and crossfeed settings are, and I can't imagine going back to the built-in Music app now. Highly recommended.


----------



## devkerr

jefpar72 said:


> I'm totally addicted to this app on my iPhone and iPad. I love how easily tweakable the EQ and crossfeed settings are, and I can't imagine going back to the built-in Music app now. Highly recommended.


 
 Thanks! So glad you're liking it.
  
 Any headphones y'all would like to see added in the next release? — we're getting pretty close to a major update soon.


----------



## KraftD1

Enjoying it too.  I was thinking the ER4P/S would be good to add, Shure 846 and other high-end universals maybe.


----------



## devkerr

Great! We've already got the ER 4B/4S/4P/4PT coming in the update as well as most of the Grado line. I'll look into the Shure phones — thanks


----------



## jefpar72

Maybe Koss PortaPros as well? They've been pretty popular headphones for quite a long time


----------



## devkerr

Sounds good — thanks! PortaPros have been requested a lot as well.


----------



## Phredd

I just replaced my Westone W4R with the Westone W40. They're really close, but if you can, please add the W40.


----------



## devkerr

Cool, thanks -- I'll see what we can do  Are the 'W Series' Westones the most popular around here? We've also gotten a few requests for the UM line.


----------



## Phredd

I'm not sure, but I think I've seen more people talk about the W series. The W40 is the latest model, replacing the W4 and W4R.


----------



## devkerr

Just got the Westone's added. Wow, those things can get incredibly loud!


----------



## Phredd

Great. Thanks!


----------



## daviemcc

It doesn't seem to work with apps like spotify.
Think I just wasted £2.


----------



## devkerr

daviemcc said:


> It doesn't seem to work with apps like spotify.
> Think I just wasted £2.


 
  
You're correct — right now CanOpener does not work with Spotify due to their terms of service. It's very frustrating for us as well since we've actually done the work of integrating Spotify and have internal versions of the app that work well with it, but we're not able to release them. Obviously, we hope this changes, and if anyone would like to help us, DO post on the Spotify community forum or email their support!
  
That said, I'm very sorry that you don't have a use for the app without Spotify. If you need a refund, Apple can help with that.


----------



## vitzijak

A+ rating for can opener.  The EQ and adjustable crossfeed is excellent.  Excellent value and by far the best crossfeed App out there.
  
 I'd love to see my favorite Earsonics SM3 V2 added.
  
 One nitpick - there's a bit of lag when starting up the app fresh, perhaps the logo screen could be preferenced on/off?


----------



## devkerr

Thanks for your support and the kind words! We'll the EarSonics to the list to check out. 
  
 What phone/device do you have? Unfortunately the launch image is not culprit in terms of start up lag. Most of the time spent comes from starting the audio engine and verifying the library.


----------



## audionewbi

I am not happy about the fact that the latest update HiFi pack feature cost money , didn't I already pay for the app, why pay again? 

It also explains nothing in detail about the extra features that all cost money to upgrade.


----------



## A5ianInva5ion12

audionewbi said:


> I am not happy about the fact that the latest update HiFi pack feature cost money , didn't I already pay for the app, why pay again?
> 
> It also explains nothing in detail about the extra features that all cost money to upgrade.




I think its for the sample rate converter, on hq (sounds a lot better, but uses battery faster, Im not sure by how much though. It also gives you the option to turn dither off, but I like it on anyway.


----------



## devkerr

a5ianinva5ion12 said:


> I think its for the sample rate converter, on hq (sounds a lot better, but uses battery faster, Im not sure by how much though. It also gives you the option to turn dither off, but I like it on anyway.


 
  
 This was our exact intention!
  
 Here's a little more info on the HiFi pack:
  
 In CanOpener 1.2 we improved the FLAC section and added support for other non-FLAC file types via iTunes File Sharing — so for the first time, users could load 192kHz / 24 bit wave/aiff or FLAC files in CanOpener. Since all iPhones currently only support up to 48kHz playback, anything above 48k will automatically get sample rate converted in realtime. Looking at how the built-in SRC was performing, we saw a lot of room for improvement, and we also noticed that we could improve the audio quality slightly in blind tests by adding a dithering component in our DSP. So we began working on our own dithering and SRC algorithm that would be suitable for CanOpener (both in terms of sound quality and iPhone CPU demands). The main purpose of the HiFi pack is to give pro users more control of those features.
  
 The dither algorithm is intended to be be always 'On' for most listening situations, and it will adapt if an external DAC is used with CanOpener (we found a lower dither amount suitable for 24 bit external DACs). Some beta testers asked to have the option to turn the dither 'Off' altogether when they were using an external DAC or digital output for comparison, or just to save battery life, so we made that an option in the HiFi pack.
  
 The HQ SRC is among the best out there, whereas the standard quality SRC is more of a compromise between CPU usage and quality, but still quite good. The HiFi pack gives users the option to choose which SRC is used, since some users are very concerned about battery life, while others want the highest possible quality when listening to FLAC or high sample rate audio files.
  
 Hope this helps!


----------



## audionewbi

Thanks fir the info. So it seems that 24/192 files are still downsampled and there is no way to bypass that right ?

also anyway we can have the flac files to be displayed as a folder not as a list? I have loaded all my flac files there and it is hard to navigate when they are displayed as a list even using the latest upgrade.


----------



## devkerr

Yes, unfortunately there's no way to around the downsampling as it is a hardware limitation (unless you use an external DAC), that's why we've tried to use the highest quality SRC: http://blog.goodhertz.com/post/75961255241/canopener-v1-2-can-play-192khz
  
 Would you want FLAC files integrated in the normal library tabs? Or still separated out but with more hierarchy?
  
 Thanks for using the app!


----------



## audionewbi

If they are all complied under one list that would be great. Makes navigation alot easier.


----------



## betamax999

Are there any plans for support for the V-Moda Crossfade M-100s in a future update? Neat app, by the way.


----------



## audionewbi

I think they do not cudtomize cross fade for different headphone, it is used for loudness setting.


----------



## devkerr

betamax999 said:


> Are there any plans for support for the V-Moda Crossfade M-100s in a future update? Neat app, by the way.


 
  
 We've had a few requests for them. I'll try get my hands on a pair before the next update — thanks!


----------



## cfritze

Sony XBA-3?
  
 love the app


----------



## georgelai57

To the developers: great app but please use more legible fonts for my old eyes. My hearing's fine though!


----------



## xeroian

devkerr said:


> We've had a few requests for them. I'll try get my hands on a pair before the next update — thanks!




As I recently tweeted @canopener this app. works brilliantly on my iPhone 5 running ios7.0.6. However on my ipad 3 ruining ios 6.1.3 there are a number of problems. 

Minor - Under Library, when in Albums mode, the artwork is shown for only about one third of my iTunes albums.

Major - Under Library if I tap on the FLAC tab or the Inbox tab then the app. freezes. That makes Canopener useless as a flacplayer at the moment. 

I recommend purchase of the app. but not until it is fit for purpose once more.


----------



## audionewbi

Flac is still an issue but i like the rest of it.


----------



## xeroian

xeroian said:


> As I recently tweeted @canopener this app. works brilliantly on my iPhone 5 running ios7.0.6. However on my ipad 3 ruining ios 6.1.3 there are a number of problems.
> 
> Minor - Under Library, when in Albums mode, the artwork is shown for only about one third of my iTunes albums.
> 
> ...




It is not really for me to comment but I believe the developers have a fix for my FLAC problem. 

As for the artwork problem - it goes away if I delete and then copy back my iTunes albums from my PC.

......Now where did I leave my P7s

Ian


----------



## pennywise999

I would not mind seeing the Sony MDR-V6 added to a future update. For all these years many people are still using these. Also if there was a way to play music that is not on my device, lots of times i'm streaming from iTunes match.


----------



## A5ianInva5ion12

Is it just me, or does this app make the music quieter?


----------



## audionewbi

Disable the clipping feature and that should fix it. So yes it is not only you.


----------



## A5ianInva5ion12

Cool thanks


----------



## audionewbi

Can the good folks working on the canopener app please allow the app to display the flac files in folder manner instead of list manner. It makes file browsing difficult and it is the only reason why I am keep going back to the other app,
  
 I love this app, I have purchased all the add ons, please fix that major issue for flac users and let us just stick to this wonderful app for good.
  
 Also I feel the app is sometimes laggy.


----------



## devkerr

Hey all,
  
 Just a quick update from the CanOpener crew. We released v1.22 today that should take care of any FLAC issues affecting users still on iOS 6. Thanks for everyone who emailed support and helped us track it down! We've also streamlined the app loading process for users with large libraries and will continue to improve this in the future — it's a bit of a tricky problem given the API Apple gives us to work with.
  
 CanOpener does reduce the output (around ~4.5 dB) with the clipping protection turned 'On' (it's a static gain change performed at 64 bit depth). It's usually not an issue unless trying to drive very high-impedance phones or certain car stereos.
  
 On fully integrating the FLAC library with the iTunes library: we added the Inbox and FLAC sorting features in the meantime, which helps a lot. We'd love to fully integrate the two libraries, and this has always been the goal, but it's unfortunately not a quick change. We're working on it though!
  
 Happy listening,
 Devin


----------



## audionewbi

Thanks for such quick updates' truly appreciate it


----------



## kiccolsd

Please add iTunes Match Streaming support... I love you app but I cannot use as much as i would like to!!


----------



## MatsGyver

devkerr said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Just a quick update from the CanOpener crew. We released v1.22 today that should take care of any FLAC issues affecting users still on iOS 6. Thanks for everyone who emailed support and helped us track it down! We've also streamlined the app loading process for users with large libraries and will continue to improve this in the future — it's a bit of a tricky problem given the API Apple gives us to work with.
> 
> ...



I cannot distress how much i want this app for Android. Please make it happen.  Please


----------



## A5ianInva5ion12

Can you guys add a search bar in the next update? The app is great btw


----------



## devkerr

kiccolsd said:


> Please add iTunes Match Streaming support... I love you app but I cannot use as much as i would like to!!


 
 We would love to be able to support streaming via iTunes Match, but because of limitations in iOS, it is not possible for third party apps to perform audio processing on streaming iTunes Match files. We hope this will change in the future though!


----------



## devkerr

a5ianinva5ion12 said:


> Can you guys add a search bar in the next update? The app is great btw


 
 Thanks! We do have a search feature in the library (in the top left corner) — is that what you mean?


----------



## GungaDin

I bought this and thought I'd give a quick try out. I've been listening to music through it for about an hour and a half now. I'm pleasantly surprised by how great it sounds. This is the best, most listenable crossfeed I've used. I'm not some super duper expert on crossfeed but I've tried various crossfeeds (mostly through Foobar). Most of them hint at something better but don't quite cut it. CanOpener has been really well dialed-in by its coder.


----------



## MikeyFresh

gungadin said:


> I bought this and thought I'd give a quick try out. I've been listening to music through it for about an hour and a half now. I'm pleasantly surprised by how great it sounds. This is the best, most listenable crossfeed I've used. I'm not some super duper expert on crossfeed but I've tried various crossfeeds (mostly through Foobar). Most of them hint at something better but don't quite cut it. CanOpener has been really well dialed-in by its coder.


 

 I concur, great app, maybe better than the Onkyo HF Player...


----------



## devkerr

mikeyfresh said:


> I concur, great app, maybe better than the Onkyo HF Player...


 
  
 Wow — awesome picture! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Allucid

devkerr said:


> Just got the Westone's added. Wow, those things can get incredibly loud!



Could you add the V-MODA M100 and the V-MODA XS? You have the M-80. Thanks.


----------



## A5ianInva5ion12

devkerr said:


> Thanks! We do have a search feature in the library (in the top left corner) — is that what you mean?





Wow im a dozer


----------



## jefpar72

What crossfeed setting do you all use most? I'm finding it hard to decide between Lifelike and Wide Soundfield...


----------



## trancedout

jefpar72 said:


> What crossfeed setting do you all use most? I'm finding it hard to decide between Lifelike and Wide Soundfield...




Wide for me and Equalizer on Bump.


----------



## CantScareMe

Clicked on this thread as I thought someone was asking advice on buying a can opener.
  
  
 Real let down.


----------



## devkerr

allucid said:


> Could you add the V-MODA M100 and the V-MODA XS? You have the M-80. Thanks.


 
  
 We'll add 'em to the list to check out — thanks!


----------



## Allucid

devkerr said:


> allucid said:
> 
> 
> > Could you add the V-MODA M100 and the V-MODA XS? You have the M-80. Thanks.
> ...



Also, can you please add an option to disable fade in/out audio when you enter a song or skip it? It plays hell with the display of my smartwatch music controls.
Do you know if you could allow Mission Control / lock screen to have the scrubber? It doesn't currently show as a scrubbing line, but instead a square dot I can't use to move the music to a point.
Thanks!


----------



## fragile sound

I'm really appreciating the crossfeed feature of the app. Glad I bought it, although I think it would work even better if Mr.Speaker's Mad Dogs were added to the program. They're what I listen to most


----------



## chuck8403

It would be great if you could add the Bose ie2 to your list


----------



## sh4dowd4ncer

Is it possible to confirm if  the Beyerdynamic brand is on the list?
  
 Thanks


----------



## Roly1650

Will this app work with Logitech Media Server? I hate iTunes! Also is there is list somewhere of supported headphones? Thanks....


----------



## KraftD1

Current headphone list: http://blog.goodhertz.com/post/76340496108/headphones-profiles-available-in-canopener


----------



## Roly1650

Thanks Kraft and not a Beyer to be seen...


----------



## sh4dowd4ncer

kraftd1 said:


> Current headphone list: http://blog.goodhertz.com/post/76340496108/headphones-profiles-available-in-canopener


 

 Thanks. Much appreciated


----------



## KraftD1

They seem pretty open to adding/looking into IEMs/headphones/features for future updates, so maybe shoot them a message or tweet or post here and maybe they will appear next update.


----------



## audionewbi

I am almost certain the headphone list is only used for spl setting, they do not tune ant eq for different iem, you cab always add your own headphone/iem on the list.


----------



## Allucid

audionewbi said:


> I am almost certain the headphone list is only used for spl setting, they do not tune ant eq for different iem, you cab always add your own headphone/iem on the list.



I think it does tune the app for the headphone. If it didn't they wouldn't need the Ohms of the headphone. 
SPL measures sensitivity of the music and the impact of your ears. If it only measured SPL, you'd just need the headphone sensitivity m/w. 
When I listen to a set headphone on canopener, then listen to a unknown/line out, it sounds different.


----------



## audionewbi

Cant say I hear any difference.


----------



## devkerr

Just to clarify: the headphone profiles are primarily used for SPL measurement/prediction in the Dosimeter. In some cases, we will "recommend" an EQ setting for a particular headphone profile, but it's not the main reason for having the profiles.
  
 In general, I'm not that comfortable with corrective EQ profiles for headphones because it assumes that we know better than you do what you like or dislike about your own headphones, and it can be thrown off by the headphone positioning on the head, different ear shapes, sizes, etc. While we do have the data to do something like this if we decided to in the future, CanOpener is more about giving you the tools to do what sounds best to you, and it has a really flexible EQ section for doing so.
  
 Let us know what phones you want added most, and we'll do our best to test them out. The Beyer's have been on our list for awhile; hoping to get those in soon — thanks!


----------



## abchead

AKG K3003
Audeze LCD-2
Audeze LCD-XC
KEF M500
NAD Viso HP50
Sennheiser HD800



devkerr said:


> Just to clarify: the headphone profiles are primarily used for SPL measurement/prediction in the Dosimeter. In some cases, we will "recommend" an EQ setting for a particular headphone profile, but it's not the main reason for having the profiles.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## devkerr

abchead said:


> AKG K3003
> Audeze LCD-2
> Audeze LCD-XC
> KEF M500
> ...


 
  
 The Senn. HD 800's are already in our database, but we'll add the others to look at. Thanks!


----------



## bigshot

Are there any other Apps that offer EQ calibration to audibly flat response? That is what I would want an App like this to do. Even if it wasn't perfect, it would give me a good starting place.


----------



## audionewbi

There is only one app offered by golden ears but that is also does its own thing and is no way as refined and well structured as CanOpener.


----------



## bigshot

I'm specifically looking for calibration profiles for particular headphone models.


----------



## audionewbi

Have a look at there free version, it might be what you are looking for.,


----------



## bigshot

A few posts above me, Devkerr said that Can Opener doesn't have EQ profiles. I don't really need SPL correction.


----------



## Roly1650

bigshot said:


> A few posts above me, Devkerr said that Can Opener doesn't have EQ profiles. I don't really need SPL correction.




I'm pretty sure the app you're looking for is Accudio by Golden Ears. This app has fr correction for a long list of phones. It also has a feature where you can replicate one phone with another phone. There is a free version, but the pay version is the one where fr correction is applied.


----------



## MikeyFresh

bigshot said:


> A few posts above me, Devkerr said that Can Opener doesn't have EQ profiles. I don't really need SPL correction.


 

 What they said in that post was that no _preset_ EQ profiles exist, i.e. you create your own profile/presets.
  
 I agree with their stance, how would they know better than you what the EQ should be, especially in light of the different variables in play, they note: different positioning on your head, ear size and shape etc... I would add a few more variables like the voicing of any custom cabling, and the effect different source gear has.
  
 They can't possibly account for all of that, so they let you create the EQ profile (your post suggests this is only an SPL correction app, which is incorrect).


----------



## bigshot

I'm looking for presets, perfectly calibrated to an audibly flat response. That would be VERY useful as a baseline response, even if I did choose to color it myself afterwards.

It would be a lot easier for them, with access to dozens of different brands and models of headphones, to run tone sweeps and balance the response than for each of us to do it individually. Most people don't know how to properly EQ anyway. When I heard about presets with corrections for specific models of headphones, I thought that was what they were doing. I was disappointed when I found out that they were only correcting SPL.

I'll check out Accudio, Roly. Thanks!


----------



## kaatisu84

I like this app a lot, best one for flac files by miles. Can you add Westone UM3X RC to the profiles? Thanks!


----------



## audionewbi

Sadly I cannot agree, I wish they organise the flac files better, this is the only reason why I went back to onkyo app as I just cannot navigate my files in a list format.


----------



## graphidz

I haven't tried this app much yet, but ne VERY peculiar thing that I found is that I can't transfer my _folders of songs_ into it. If I transfer the _files of songs_, then it works. Btw, it CRASHES when I transfer the folders. I used iFunBox to transfer the folders into the folder FLAC, Local and in Docments. Hopefully this will be fixed soon as I'm VERY interested in using it.
  
 Oh and is it possible to add T50RP to the list? Thanks


----------



## devkerr

graphidz said:


> I haven't tried this app much yet, but ne VERY peculiar thing that I found is that I can't transfer my _folders of songs_ into it. If I transfer the _files of songs_, then it works. Btw, it CRASHES when I transfer the folders. I used iFunBox to transfer the folders into the folder FLAC, Local and in Docments. Hopefully this will be fixed soon as I'm VERY interested in using it.
> 
> Oh and is it possible to add T50RP to the list? Thanks


 
 Thanks for letting us know and for the support email as well.
  
 While we could support folders within the app itself, iTunes File Sharing does not support transferring folders, which is why the app does not expect to see folders being used. Is there a reason you are using iFunBox instead of iTunes to transfer your FLAC files?
  
 I'll see if we can get our hands on the T50RP — thanks!


----------



## graphidz

devkerr said:


> Thanks for letting us know and for the support email as well.
> 
> While we could support folders within the app itself, iTunes File Sharing does not support transferring folders, which is why the app does not expect to see folders being used. Is there a reason you are using iFunBox instead of iTunes to transfer your FLAC files?
> 
> I'll see if we can get our hands on the T50RP — thanks!


 
  
 Thanks for the reply. And seems like you recognized the mail.
 It's because I've sorted my music this way :
 Artist/Album/Songs and transferring thousands of those is quite PITA tbh. So that's why I use iFunBox to transfer the whole thing. Faster and easier.
 And also, are the Artists, Albums, Songs tabs only for iTunes music? Cause all my songs(at least the nes I upload into my iPod) are tagged correctly.
  
 And can't wait for the support!


----------



## shotgunshane

I had no idea this thread was here, very cool. 

I'd like to see the FitEar F111, Sony MH1, Zero Audio Tenore, Ostry KC06 and AKG K3003 added.


----------



## hockey_magnet

PLEASE add Sony XBA H3. Thanks a ton. I am really liking this app, even just the player is great. I'm not very knowledgeable when it comes to messing around with eq settings but fun to play with.


----------



## hockey_magnet

Anybody know why Canopener says some of my tracks are "video files" and it can't play them? They are MP4's. (AAC) Also their email :support@goodhertz.com seems to be non existant


----------



## devkerr

Did you send try to send an email to us? I'm not seeing any support messages about MP3's/video files, and we haven't been having any issues with email server. Feel free to PM me here if you can't get through though.


----------



## hockey_magnet

devkerr said:


> Did you send try to send an email to us? I'm not seeing any support messages about MP3's/video files, and we haven't been having any issues with email server. Feel free to PM me here if you can't get through though.


 
 Interestingly I tried and the email bounced, then I sent a second one after this post and got an almost immediate response asking me to send one of the files which I did a few hours ago - very impressed that someone got back to me so fast. Hopefully there is a solution.


----------



## Phredd

I had a very unusual experience last night. I paused Canopener and then my iPod fell asleep. I then pressed play and it was blazingly loud.
  
 Can you please add the Momentum On Ear headphones?


----------



## devkerr

phredd said:


> I had a very unusual experience last night. I paused Canopener and then my iPod fell asleep. I then pressed play and it was blazingly loud.
> 
> Can you please add the Momentum On Ear headphones?


 
 Weird! Please let us know if you think you've found a bug.
  
 Will do — I didn't know there was on-ear version as well. We'll check them out.


----------



## GrindingThud

Interesting app. Just downloaded it and the cross fade is a nice capability. The look and feel is pretty nice too. 
One thing I do wish is that the artwork, rather than very small circles in the menus, was much larger. I did not realize how much I relied on the artwork cues to search for songs.


----------



## Phredd

devkerr said:


> Weird! Please let us know if you think you've found a bug.
> 
> Will do — I didn't know there was on-ear version as well. We'll check them out.


 
  
 I assume so. I wonder if it's related to another occasional problem. I wake up my iPod and even though I never disconnected my ear buds, Canopener still asks me to select an output.


----------



## benthughes

I'd like to see a preset for the Philips Fidelio X1. It seems to be a fairly popular can around here and I currently enjoy it with the app.

I personally love CanOpener and readily recommend it to anyone looking to improve the sound quality from their iphone/device. I'd happily pay for future updates and feel like it's a great deal at the current price. Keep up the good work.


----------



## devkerr

benthughes said:


> I'd like to see a preset for the Philips Fidelio X1. It seems to be a fairly popular can around here and I currently enjoy it with the app.
> 
> I personally love CanOpener and readily recommend it to anyone looking to improve the sound quality from their iphone/device. I'd happily pay for future updates and feel like it's a great deal at the current price. Keep up the good work.


 
 Thanks so much. Philips Fidelio X1 added to the list to test!


----------



## KraftD1

A bit of a different request, but I'd appreciate the option to crossfade between tracks.


----------



## devkerr

phredd said:


> I assume so. I wonder if it's related to another occasional problem. I wake up my iPod and even though I never disconnected my ear buds, Canopener still asks me to select an output.


 
 Unfortunately, this one is an Apple limitation: we just aren't given any info about what happens with the audio output when our app is in the background or the device is asleep, so we have to ask again. We know it's not ideal though and are looking at better ways to use the previously selected output or have a 'default' output option.


----------



## devkerr

kraftd1 said:


> A bit of a different request, but I'd appreciate the option to crossfade between tracks.


 
 We could definitely add this. Would you want it to behave how the iTunes crossfade behaves?


----------



## KraftD1

If iTunes does it like what they have on the iPod nano, pretty much. I'm not familiar with different implementations, so maybe there is an audiophile preferred fade...


----------



## ksd1

Feature request:
- Playlist creation/edition
- Import Flac via SFTP, you'd probably then be able to grab folders and a cover visual at the same time?

+1 for a unified Flac/iTunes library (with the ability to filter by file type?)


----------



## graphidz

ksd1 said:


> Feature request:
> - Playlist creation/edition
> - Import Flac via SFTP, you'd probably then be able to grab folders and a cover visual at the same time?
> 
> +1 for a unified Flac/iTunes library (with the ability to filter by file type?)


 
  
 I believe that "file type" is actually the folder you save your music in. I may be wrong though. But I know my music is under the FLAC category because I save my music there. And saving jpg image in that folder makes the app force close.
  
 I have a request too. Is it possible to make CanOpener to view the songs in album, artists, genre, folders, etc for songs that are not sync with iTunes? (Well that's my case, but since iTunes won't sync FLAC, not my fault). For now, it only has sorting by artists, albums and alphabetical. 
 I'm an avid user of Neutron Music Player. You'll understand what I mean and the convenience of having that. It's the only reason I'm still using it but not CanOpener.
  
 Thanks!


----------



## Allucid

devkerr said:


> phredd said:
> 
> 
> > I assume so. I wonder if it's related to another occasional problem. I wake up my iPod and even though I never disconnected my ear buds, Canopener still asks me to select an output.
> ...



Quick way to disable this is to deselect the prompt in settings and switch the headphone profile when switching headphones.


----------



## me7

I'd like to buy your software to use it with my SE846. Do you intend to add support for it?


----------



## KraftD1

You can manually add any headphone as long as you have it's sensitivity and impedance, just saying...


----------



## me7

I bought the App and configured the SE846 manually.
 It appears to play music at a lower volume than other music apps do, given the same iOS volume setting. I tried to use the dosimeter to check how healthy my listening habits are, but playing music at the same setting as in other apps produces different results.


----------



## KraftD1

I think it was -3db (or -6?) sound is attenuated by if you have 'prevent clipping' enabled.


----------



## me7

Yes, disabling that option did the trick. Thank you.


----------



## devkerr

kraftd1 said:


> I think it was -3db (or -6?) sound is attenuated by if you have 'prevent clipping' enabled.


 
 Thanks KraftD1 for the help! It's right in the middle, around ~4.5 dB.


----------



## mikemike99

Hi,
  
 just bought it yesterday while searching for a possibility to have crossfeed directly on the iphone and now find this thread. I added the MA900 and the Stage 3 and it works very good, makes a lot of songs much more enjoyable and is a very nice player too.
  
 First I missed the possibility to create playlists directly and adding songs while I'm hearing but then I found a workaround, adding songs to the playlist in the apple app will show the songs in canopener too.
  
 The only thing I'm realy missing is the possiblity to fill a rearange "input queue" while I'm hearing the songs in it instead of using playlist.
  
 A very good app, thank You very much.
  
Regards Michael
(I hope my english is understandable...)


----------



## MikeyFresh (Oct 29, 2022)

.


----------



## devkerr

mikemike99 said:


> Hi,
> 
> just bought it yesterday while searching for a possibility to have crossfeed directly on the iphone and now find this thread. I added the MA900 and the Stage 3 and it works very good, makes a lot of songs much more enjoyable and is a very nice player too.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Hi Michael, 
  
 Thanks so much! Glad you're liking it.
  
 Unfortunately, Apple doesn't give us the ability to create playlists, though we could make playlists locally within CanOpener itself (they just wouldn't be available anywhere else) — would that help in your case?


----------



## devkerr

mikeyfresh said:


> CanOpener app running on iPad2/iOS6, connected via Apple CCK, and ADL Formula2 USB cable to an LH Labs GO1000 (EM) DAC/Headphone amp.
> 
> 24bit/192kHz native sample rate file.
> 
> A powered USB hub is also needed as the DAC draws too much power to run from the iPad's own battery.


 
 Whoa, this is rad!


----------



## Hapster

I still don't know, I just prefer the UI on the Denon club app so much more, I wish I could combine the two. Also, New denon headphones should be added. They're pretty popular.


----------



## Allucid

Just bought out the whole canopener app. I'd highly recommend the pencil EQ, it sounds so so clean and so natural with the HiFi pack using 320mp3, ALAC or FLAC.
I'm using V-MODA M100s with XL pads, the sound coming out of it is amazing. I was never a portable amp guy, I love DACs but CanOpener gives me a clean sound without the bulk. It's totally replaced the need for the stock music app.

Speaker+ is amazing even though it seems the off switch degrades the audio as if they need to prove that speaker+ is better, could be just me. When I do gym I put on speaker+ and it fills the room more and has less distortion. 
devkerr has turned CanOpener from what could of been a toy into something that I use everyday and even my girlfriend, a person who could be less of an audiophile, agrees that canopener is better than the stock music app :O
Kudos to you!  
#ditheralwaysoff 

consider this a non-bias rave review


----------



## mikemike99

devkerr said:


> Hi Michael,
> 
> Thanks so much! Glad you're liking it.
> 
> Unfortunately, Apple doesn't give us the ability to create playlists, though we could make playlists locally within CanOpener itself (they just wouldn't be available anywhere else) — would that help in your case?


 
  
 Thank you for Your answer.
  
 Because I can edit the normal playlists with the standard audio app this is OK for me.
  
 For listening music I prefer another concept, that of a temporary queue like for example poweramp on android has, maybe comparable to the Itunes up next list. While listening a song I walk through the albums and when I find something I add it to the queue and sometimes change the order in the queue or delete a song.


----------



## devkerr

allucid said:


> Just bought out the whole canopener app. I'd highly recommend the pencil EQ, it sounds so so clean and so natural with the HiFi pack using 320mp3, ALAC or FLAC.
> I'm using V-MODA M100s with XL pads, the sound coming out of it is amazing. I was never a portable amp guy, I love DACs but CanOpener gives me a clean sound without the bulk. It's totally replaced the need for the stock music app.
> 
> Speaker+ is amazing even though it seems the off switch degrades the audio as if they need to prove that speaker+ is better, could be just me. When I do gym I put on speaker+ and it fills the room more and has less distortion.
> ...


 
  
 Thanks for the great review!
  
 Glad you like Speaker+. Just to clarify, we're not doing anything to degrade the sound in "Off" position — we would never do something like that. On most of the phones it's plenty degraded already  
  
 Cheers,
 Devin


----------



## devkerr

mikemike99 said:


> Thank you for Your answer.
> 
> Because I can edit the normal playlists with the standard audio app this is OK for me.
> 
> For listening music I prefer another concept, that of a temporary queue like for example poweramp on android has, maybe comparable to the Itunes up next list. While listening a song I walk through the albums and when I find something I add it to the queue and sometimes change the order in the queue or delete a song.


 
 Queue functionality is definitely on our radar — thanks!


----------



## immersifi

rtimmel said:


> A company called Good Hertz has just released an IOS app called CanOpener ( http://canopenerapp.com ) that adds crossfeed and equalization. It seems to have some real nice features,fully adjustable angle and percentage on crossfeed, a fairly deep equalization program and presets for both.
> 
> Does anyone know how good it is? I'm new to crossfeeding and so while I can tell its interesting, I don't know if its high quality. I bought it, if for no other reason than to support anyone trying to keep the iPhone a decent music player, but I'd like to know what I got.


 
 I only thought to see if there was a thread about Can Opener just now, and to my surprise and delight...I see that there is - AND many a reply from Devin Kerr, the 'brains' behind the app.
  
 I'm really glad to see the app getting some ink. I was fortunate enough to have met Devin a while back and worked with him a bit on this app during its formative stages. In fact, he used my Neumann KU100 mannequin head microphone (once owned by Tchad Blake) for some of the headphone measurement and research work that went into this app.
  
 Devin's one VERY bright cat - we had some really good conversations about measurement methodology and subsequent analysis of the data generated, and I'm sure the release and subsequent tweaks have done nothing but make the product better, and better.
  
 Mark


----------



## mrhugo

Hi devkerr,
  
 I just bought the app - nice UI and sound!
  
 Problem:  I'm using an iPhone 4S on the latest version of iOS, but when I play 24/192 FLAC files, I hear them in 'slow motion'.  I read on iTunes this was fixed an ealier version, but I'm on the latest CanOpener version and still get this.
  
 Do you have any suggestions to fix this?  Or would it need to be fixed on a future release?
  
 Note:  I don't have the HIFI upgrade - but I don't think it's a requirement for this or is it?  I didn't see it listed on the description.
  
 Thanks!


----------



## graphidz

So I accidentally found out that the app crashes when i have my music files more than 12.53gb (exact value unknown).
 What I did was :
 1. Using iTunes, I went into the app to transfer my flac files.
 2. Transferring my whole files(at about 16gb), the app crashes when I start it.
 3. I tried to transfer by small batches and then also transferred one by one to see the limit of it.
 4. My final value was 12.53gb.
  
 Adding mp3 files doesn't seem to affect the file size. The app takes a long time to load (probably it needs to refresh everything everytime I start it). And refreshing inside the app crashes it immediately.
  
 And sometimes the app crashes randomly. The fix was to go way lower than 12.53gb. 
  
 Can anybody confirm that this is only happens to me? I'm using iPod Touch 5th Gen btw.


----------



## ab initio

graphidz said:


> So I accidentally found out that the app crashes when i have my music files more than 12.53gb (exact value unknown).




12.53 GB music file! Are you listening to 10hour looping Nyan cat!? 

Cheers


----------



## graphidz

ab initio said:


> 12.53 GB music file! Are you listening to 10hour looping Nyan cat!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 LOL. Music fileS man. Not even videos would regularly be that big.


----------



## MikeyFresh

graphidz said:


> LOL. Music fileS man. Not even videos would regularly be that big.


 

 That's not too big a big file size at all depending on how many songs you wish to have resident on the device, in lossless format for best sound quality, which is the whole point of using an app like CanOpener.
  
 I understand the efficiency of MP3 and AAC, but they have seen their better days, and were originally intended to offset the very high cost of storage media around 10-15 years ago.
  
 Storage is now getting cheap enough that lossless makes the most sense if sound quality is important.


----------



## rhythm is life

To devkerr,
  
 I have really been enjoying CanOpener, not just for the crossfeed function but also for the little touches like the very precise volume control and the dosimeter. I would like to add one suggestion. On my computer I use a crossfeed app/room simulator called TB Isone and it does a great job of applying crossfeed, with the added advantage of a crossfeed compensation circuit that automatically balances the frequency response when crossfeed is applied. The bass boost when applying crossfeed in CanOpener is very noticeable, and I have been trying to EQ it out using the Equalizer and the Pencil EQ. Is it possible to add a crossfeed compensation circuit to CanOpener? If not, do you have any advice to balance the sound using the EQ?
  
 Thanks.


----------



## Hapster

mikeyfresh said:


> That's not too big a big file size at all depending on how many songs you wish to have resident on the device, in lossless format for best sound quality, which is the whole point of using an app like CanOpener.
> 
> I understand the deficiency of MP3 and AAC, but they have seen their better days, and were originally intended to offset the very high cost of storage media around 10-15 years ago.
> 
> Storage is now getting cheap enough that lossless makes the most sense if sound quality is important.




320kbps is lossless too O_o and storage isn't cheap, most people's iphones can only hold 32gb. 

12gb music file would be close to 100,000kbps. That's close to 100x flac rate. Either that or it's like 100 songs tied together. Regardless the fact it can't play a 12gb file is more of a joke than a serious problem.


----------



## MikeyFresh (Oct 29, 2022)

.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

@devkerr...
  
 As you consider other headphones to add to the CanOpener library, you might be interested in the analysis here, where 2,000 headphone comparisons by head-fi'ers, as posted in the thread "Rank The Headphones That You Own," are analyzed.
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/721406/how-we-rank-our-own-headphones-statistics-of-2-000-owner-rankings-compiled#post_10597847
  
 Here are the headphone models most frequently appearing in those rankings, in descending order of frequency of appearance, with the right column indicating what the cumulative fraction of headphones the list down to that point encompasses (e.g., this entire list covers 96% of the ranked headphones as indicated by the 96% at the last line's rightmost entry):
  

*Model Pareto*​*Count*​*Cum %*​Sennheiser HD 65058​3%​Sennheiser HD 80052​6%​Sennheiser HD 60045​8%​HiFiMAN HE-50034​10%​Audio-Technica ATH-M5029​11%​HiFiMAN HE-40028​13%​Sennheiser HD 59826​14%​Beyerdynamic T 124​16%​Audeze LCD-2.223​17%​Sennheiser Momentum20​18%​Denon AH-D200019​19%​HiFiMAN HE-618​21%​Koss Porta Pro18​22%​AKG K70117​23%​AKG Q70117​24%​Audeze LCD-216​25%​Audio-Technica ATH-AD70016​26%​Beyerdynamic DT 88016​27%​Philips Fidelio X114​28%​AKG K55013​29%​Audeze LCD-313​30%​Fostex TH90013​30%​Grado SR8013​31%​Grado SR80i13​32%​MrSpeakers Mad Dog V3.213​33%​Beyerdynamic DT 99012​34%​Denon AH-D700012​35%​Grado SR225i12​36%​Shure SRH84012​36%​Fostex TH60011​37%​Koss KSC7511​38%​Beyerdynamic DT 135010​39%​Sennheiser Amperior10​40%​Sennheiser HD 25-1 II10​40%​Sennheiser HD 58010​41%​Sennheiser PX 100-II10​42%​V-MODA M-10010​43%​Shure SRH9409​43%​Superlux HD-668B9​44%​AKG K7028​45%​Apple Ear Pods8​45%​Audio-Technica ATH-AD900X8​46%​Sennheiser HD 5588​46%​Sennheiser HD 7008​47%​Sony MDR-1R8​48%​Audio-Technica ATH-AD2000X7​48%​Audio-Technica ATH-AD9007​49%​B&W P57​49%​Beyerdynamic DT 880 600 ohm7​50%​Grado RS1i7​51%​Grado SR325i7​51%​Grado SR60i7​52%​MrSpeakers Alpha Dog7​52%​Sennheiser HD 2397​53%​Sennheiser HD 280 Pro7​54%​Sennheiser HD 5557​54%​Sennheiser HD 5957​55%​Sony MDR-V67​55%​Beyerdynamic T 5 p6​56%​Klipsch X106​56%​Sennheiser HD 2016​57%​Shure SE5356​57%​Stax SR-0096​58%​Westone 4R6​59%​AKG K240 DF5​59%​AKG K240 Sextett5​59%​AKG K5015​60%​Apple Ear Buds5​60%​B&W P75​61%​Beats Pro5​61%​Beyerdynamic DT 770 Pro 80 ohm5​62%​Beyerdynamic DT 880 250 ohm5​62%​Beyerdynamic DT 990 Pro5​63%​Beyerdynamic T 905​63%​DUNU DN-10005​64%​Etymotic ER-4P5​64%​Grado RS15​65%​Grado SR605​65%​Logitech UE 60005​65%​Sennheiser CX 300 II5​66%​Shure SE2155​66%​Sony MDR-MA9005​67%​Ultrasone PRO 9005​67%​AKG K2404​68%​AKG K240 S4​68%​AKG K702 Anniversary4​69%​Alessandro MS14​69%​Audio-Technica ATH-W1000X4​69%​Beyerdynamic DT 7704​70%​Beyerdynamic DT 770 PRO 250 ohm4​70%​Bose OE2i4​71%​Denon AH-D6004​71%​Etymotic ER-4S4​71%​Fostex T50RP4​72%​Fostex T50RP modded4​72%​Grado GS1000i4​73%​Grado PS5004​73%​JVC DX10004​73%​Klipsch S44​74%​Klipsch S4i4​74%​Logitech UE TripleFi 10 Pros 4​75%​NAD VISO HP504​75%​Sennheiser IE 804​76%​Westone 44​76%​Yamaha EPH-1004​76%​AKG K240 MKII3​77%​AKG K240 Monitor3​77%​AKG K271 MKII3​77%​AKG K3403​78%​AKG K6013​78%​AKG K612 PRO3​78%​AKG K712 PRO3​79%​Audeze LCD-2.13​79%​Audeze LCD-X3​79%​Audio-Technica ATH-AD700X3​80%​Audio-Technica ATH-ESW93​80%​Audio-Technica ATH-W50003​80%​Beyerdynamic Custom One Pro3​81%​Beyerdynamic DT 483​81%​Beyerdynamic DT 880 PRO3​81%​Beyerdynamic DT 990 Pro 250 ohm3​82%​Focal Spirit One3​82%​Grado SR325is3​82%​HiFIMAN HE-43​83%​HiFiMAN RE-4003​83%​JH Audio JH 133​83%​JVC HA-S5003​84%​KEF M5003​84%​KRK KNS 84003​84%​Logitech UE 7003​85%​Logitech UE TripleFi 103​85%​Martin Logan Mikros 903​86%​Monoprice 83233​86%​Noontec Zoro3​86%​Panasonic RP-HTF6003​87%​Parrot Zik3​87%​Sennheiser HD 380 PRO3​87%​Sennheiser HD 4393​88%​Sennheiser HD 5903​88%​Sennheiser Momentum On Ear3​88%​Shure E2c3​89%​Shure SE4253​89%​Shure SRH15403​90%​Shure SRH18403​90%​Shure SRH4403​90%​Sony DR-Z73​91%​Sony MDR-1R MK23​91%​Sony MDR-EX10003​91%​Sony XBA-H33​92%​TDK BA1003​92%​TDK BA2003​92%​Ultrasone Edition 83​93%​Ultrasone HFI-5803​93%​Ultrasone PRO 7503​94%​Ultrasone Signature DJ3​94%​V-MODA Crossfade LP23​94%​V-MODA M-803​95%​Westone 33​95%​Yamaha HP-13​96%​Yamaha HPH-2003​96%​


----------



## graphidz

mikeyfresh said:


> That's not too big a big file size at all depending on how many songs you wish to have resident on the device, in lossless format for best sound quality, which is the whole point of using an app like CanOpener.
> 
> I understand the deficiency of MP3 and AAC, but they have seen their better days, and were originally intended to offset the very high cost of storage media around 10-15 years ago.
> 
> Storage is now getting cheap enough that lossless makes the most sense if sound quality is important.


 
  
 True2. But yeah, the app can't handle too many songs. Hopefully the next update will fix it. For now, I'll have to use another player. I miss how easy it is to use the Pencil EQ and not using this player's parametric eq.


----------



## Hapster

mikeyfresh said:


> I'm sure he meant a total of 12gb and not a single 12gb track.


 
 Well if he was talking about 12gb I'm not sure what device he's using, because I have 18gb of music on my iphone and have no trouble with the app.


----------



## graphidz

hapster said:


> Well if he was talking about 12gb I'm not sure what device he's using, because I have 18gb of music on my iphone and have no trouble with the app.


 
  
 Stated there iPod Touch 5G. 64gb version though
 And I don't know why, probably it's wrong on my side. are those 18gb in the FLAC folder?


----------



## mikemike99

Just tried the polarity button, depending on the recording it can sound very good.
  
 But I couldn't find an explanation how it works exactly, more like "could enhance the sound of a mono recording".
  
 Can Opener shows -L and -R instead of L and R.
  
Is it like connecting the speaker cable the wrong way? 
  
Regards Michael


----------



## rtimmel

Grr.  Is anyone else having this problem with CanOpener?  *Lots *of my files are compressed aac files with an .m4a extension. CanOpener will not play these files, seeing them as video files ("Video Selected!  Unfortunately Can Opener can't play video content.)
  
 My guess this is a peculiar bug with my installation.  Otherwise, I would expect to see other comments about this given that .m4a is a fairly common aac encoding extension and I think it is Apple's default for audio. I've tried reinstalling the app to no avail.


----------



## MikeyFresh (Oct 29, 2022)

.


----------



## mikemike99

I have over 30 GB AAC--Files on my phone, all with m4a-extension and everything works fine in can opener.
  
 How do You generate Your files?
  
 Maybe something wrong in the file header?


----------



## rtimmel

That is so weird.  The files were all encoded through iTunes, so nothing fishy there.  The are at 320 kbps and I don't remember if they are done at a vbr or not, but I think they are not. The worst part is that I've gotten rid of most of my CD's over time, and just have the encoded files backed up.


----------



## Allucid

mikemike99 said:


> I have over 30 GB AAC--Files on my phone, all with m4a-extension and everything works fine in can opener.
> 
> How do You generate Your files?
> 
> Maybe something wrong in the file header?



AAC is worse than 320KPS MP3 tbh.


----------



## Hapster

allucid said:


> AAC is worse than 320KPS MP3 tbh.




I hope you're kidding. ALAC is lossless it CAN'T sound worse


----------



## immersifi

I think you may have misread that; he said AAC, and not ALAC. You're right though in that ALAC is lossless while AAC, like mp3, is lossy.


----------



## Hapster

Oh my mistake. I do see that now. Saw ALAC in the posts above


----------



## immersifi

hapster said:


> Oh my mistake. I do see that now. Saw ALAC in the posts above


 
 No problem.
  
 For the geeks out there (that's not a slam, it's a compliment), you might want to check out this paper about mp3 and AAC encoding. Frankly, the block diagrams (figures 1 - 3) in this paper are alone reasons enough to peruse this paper.
  
 http://graphics.ethz.ch/teaching/mmcom12/slides/mp3_and_aac_brandenburg.pdf
  
 and for comparison purposes, here's a link to flac (I believe that flac and ALAC are similar in terms of the schemes, but certainly not likely to be the same) protocol:
  
 https://xiph.org/flac/
  
 Happy Reading.


----------



## mikemike99

A little bit offtopic:
  
 I encoded (ALAC or FLAC) to HE-AAC (256 kbit. via Itunes).
  
 Comparing it ot MP3 at 320 kbit (HD800 or MA900 or Stage 3, all connected to an LPA-2 and leveld out, different DA-Converters) I can not hear a difference. 
  
 My usual equipment for listening to AAC is an iphone or a rockboxed clip+ (which has crossfeed too) with the ma900 and I'm shure that (for me) both will be good enough (AAC and MP3).
  
 Regards Michael


----------



## Malfunkt

rhythm is life said:


> To devkerr,
> 
> I have really been enjoying CanOpener, not just for the crossfeed function but also for the little touches like the very precise volume control and the dosimeter. I would like to add one suggestion. On my computer I use a crossfeed app/room simulator called TB Isone and it does a great job of applying crossfeed, with the added advantage of a crossfeed compensation circuit that automatically balances the frequency response when crossfeed is applied. The bass boost when applying crossfeed in CanOpener is very noticeable, and I have been trying to EQ it out using the Equalizer and the Pencil EQ. Is it possible to add a crossfeed compensation circuit to CanOpener? If not, do you have any advice to balance the sound using the EQ?
> 
> Thanks.




I second this. It is noticeable. Enjoy CanOpener and have started using it with my hd650s.


----------



## devkerr

malfunkt said:


> I second this. It is noticeable. Enjoy CanOpener and have started using it with my hd650s.


 
 The CanOpener frequency response is compensated to an extent. It was designed to be consistent with the natural warmth that loudspeakers exhibit in a real room, but it definitely can be more noticeable on already warm headphones like the HD650's. Something like -1.5 dB on the Bass EQ @ 800 Hz would be a good starting point to compensate for any added low end, though it depends highly on the program material so it would require tweaking by ear. Otherwise, I'll look at providing a true compensation option — thanks!
  
 In other news, we're making good on one of our most frequent user requests: CanOpener will be available as a Mac audio plug-in soon: http://blog.goodhertz.com/post/91889772186/canopener-studio


----------



## A5ianInva5ion12

How do you guys import your CD rips on to this app?


----------



## MikeyFresh (Oct 29, 2022)

.


----------



## KraftD1

What about ripping CDs to ALAC (or covert to it) and drag them onto your device/sync normally?


----------



## MikeyFresh (Oct 29, 2022)

.


----------



## KraftD1

Interesting. I know I could just drag them onto my old iPod Classic in iTunes, had assumed it would be the same, with the tracks appearing in the music library and playing in the app. Away from my computer for a few days, so can't check anything.


----------



## A5ianInva5ion12

mikeyfresh said:


> Apple forces these music player apps to use a clunky file transfer interface within iTunes, under apps once you've connected an iOS device.
> 
> You connect the iOS device to the computer, go to the device's apps tab, and scroll down to where they have a list of apps that can accept "documents", but in this case they aren't document files you will transfer, they are music files.
> 
> ...




Thanks, and I've had this app for awhile now (130 hours), I just wanted to start using lossless music in case I ever upgrade to a dedicated DAP like the new fiio X5 and I figured I might as well put them on my phone in the meantime. I'll try adding them in tomorrow when my CD (Cancer 4 Cure by El-P) comes in the mail.


----------



## GrindingThud

Alac seems to work fine for me within the normal itunes infrastructure. Other formats need to use the file transfer.



kraftd1 said:


> What about ripping CDs to ALAC (or covert to it) and drag them onto your device/sync normally?


----------



## MikeyFresh

grindingthud said:


> Alac seems to work fine for me within the normal itunes infrastructure. Other formats need to use the file transfer.



So you are adding 16/44.1 ALAC files to the stock iOS Music player app through a standard iTunes sync, and then you can see/access/play those files in CanOpener?

*Edit* thanks for the tip, I had wiped the stock Music player app of all tracks to make room for 24/96 and 24/192 hi-rez tracks, which are also ALAC encoded but won't sync via iTunes, so you have to use the "document" file transfer method for those. I had not added back any 16/44.1 tracks via regular iTunes sync until just now, and I see and can play them in CanOpener.


----------



## GrindingThud

24/48 syncs also


----------



## devkerr

Hey all,
  
 The CanOpener Studio plug-in beta is now live for you to test drive. If you use Audio Unit plug-ins, you can download it here: http://goodhertz.co/
  
 Also, for precise EQ'ing, I think a lot of you would appreciate another plug-in in beta called Tone Control: based on the classic Baxandall tone circuit, refined and expanded.


----------



## bcwang

devkerr said:


> This was our exact intention!
> 
> Here's a little more info on the HiFi pack:
> 
> ...


 
  
 Can you give a little more detail on when the sample rate conversion and dither come into play?  I'm trying to understand how the HIFI pack may help.
  
 -Let's say I connect the iphone/ipad up to a 192khz 24 bit capable DAC, I assume no sample rate conversion is necessary.  Does that mean the SRC won't be used?  
  
 -Will CanOpener send the audio stream at source file sample rate and resolution if the DAC supports it?  Or does it resample to some specific sample rate depending on the device?  (A source file and actual output sample rate display would help here)
  
 -Where is the Dither being used in the audio pipeline?  How will turning it on/off help?
  
 -I'm hoping if I have the device connected to an outboard DAC, and have all the processing (eq, crossfeed, clipping prevention) disabled, it would send a bitperfect stream to the DAC.  Is this happening?
  
 -I noticed even if I have eq set flat and crossfeed set to none, the bypass setting sounds different.  Why is this?
  
 Thanks!


----------



## A5ianInva5ion12

bcwang said:


> Can you give a little more detail on when the sample rate conversion and dither come into play?  I'm trying to understand how the HIFI pack may help.
> 
> -Let's say I connect the iphone/ipad up to a 192khz 24 bit capable DAC, I assume no sample rate conversion is necessary.  Does that mean the SRC won't be used?
> 
> ...


 
 Having Dither off just helps your battery life, it's intended to be on most of the time. I'm not sure about anything else tho.


----------



## spardavr4

Great app! Please add Sennheiser ie80's to your next update!


----------



## MasterKuni

devkerr said:


> The CanOpener frequency response is compensated to an extent. It was designed to be consistent with the natural warmth that loudspeakers exhibit in a real room, but it definitely can be more noticeable on already warm headphones like the HD650's. Something like -1.5 dB on the Bass EQ @ 800 Hz would be a good starting point to compensate for any added low end, though it depends highly on the program material so it would require tweaking by ear. Otherwise, I'll look at providing a true compensation option — thanks!
> 
> In other news, we're making good on one of our most frequent user requests: CanOpener will be available as a Mac audio plug-in soon: http://blog.goodhertz.com/post/91889772186/canopener-studio


 
  
 So even when the EQ is flat, there is a hidden bass boost baked in?


----------



## KraftD1

I think only when crossfeed is enabled From my understanding of that. A true compensation option isn't available (yet).


----------



## SilverEars

Are you guys hearing linearity or do you guys feel the compensation isn't correct? Because there isn't a universal compensation method.  Also is there any detail loss from EQ?


----------



## Inks

That's what I don't like about this app, there is an apparent bass boost when it is used when there is no EQ and crossfeed is enabled, heck I think even without the crossfeed


----------



## H T T

I love this app! I highly recommend it.
  
 I request Havi B3, Mikros 90, and Onkyo FC300 profiles. Thank you.


----------



## JHern

Just downloaded to my iPad Air and enjoying playing with the crossfade options. This is nice stuff, listening to Black Sabbath Black Sabbath, and it makes a huge difference in opening up the sound stage. Lots of other tracks to try out...



devkerr said:


> Any headphones y'all would like to see added in the next release? — we're getting pretty close to a major update soon.




Please add Audio-Technical ATH-ES10!


----------



## xeroian

jhern said:


> Please add Audio-Technical ATH-ES10!




Adding your own 'phone is easy to add if you have the specification to hand. Canopener only needs the impedance and sensitivity values. 

This also has the advantage of putting your cans at the head of the list of 'phones. I have to acknowledge this is only a small advantage when yours start with an "A".

Edit: having said it is "easy" I am struggling to find either value for the Beats Solo2 headphones I am auditioning at the moment.


----------



## nmatheis

xeroian said:


> Adding your own 'phone is easy to add if you have the specification to hand. Canopener only needs the impedance and sensitivity values.
> 
> This also has the advantage of putting your cans at the head of the list of 'phones. I have to acknowledge this is only a small advantage when yours start with an "A".




Add the HP/IEM you actually own as Favorites, and they'll show up first with the non-favorited HP/IEM following.


----------



## xeroian

xeroian said:


> Edit: having said it is "easy" I am struggling to find either value for the Beats Solo2 headphones I am auditioning at the moment.




I remembered last night that I had bought the Solo2 after reading Tyll's review on Innerfidelity.

Sure enough when I look at his measurements I read that the impedance is 33 ohms.

Now could someone here help me convert his sensitivity figures of 40mV for 90dB SPL (0.05mW for 90dB SPL) into the dB/mW or dB/V at 1KHz figure that Canopener requires?


----------



## mikeaj

xeroian said:


> I remembered last night that I had bought the Solo2 after reading Tyll's review on Innerfidelity.
> 
> Sure enough when I look at his measurements I read that the impedance is 33 ohms.
> 
> Now could someone here help me convert his sensitivity figures of 40mV for 90dB SPL (0.05mW for 90dB SPL) into the dB/mW or dB/V at 1KHz figure that Canopener requires?


 
  
 Sure, 20 times more power than 0.05 mW is 1 mW. 20 times the value is 10*log10(20) = 13 dB more. So that's 90 + 13 = 103 dB SPL for 1 mW.


----------



## xeroian

mikeaj said:


> Sure, 20 times more power than 0.05 mW is 1 mW. 20 times the value is 10*log10(20) = 13 dB more. So that's 90 + 13 = 103 dB SPL for 1 mW.




Thank you so much Maths Supremus for providing the magic number and also for explaining the science behind it. I have made a note of both.


----------



## spardavr4

If I have 24 bit/44.1 KHz ALAC files on my phone will this app play them natively or will they be down sampled because they are not manually dropped into the "FLAC" folder of the app?


----------



## devkerr

spardavr4 said:


> If I have 24 bit/44.1 KHz ALAC files on my phone will this app play them natively or will they be down sampled because they are not manually dropped into the "FLAC" folder of the app?


 
 CanOpener will play 44.1 kHz / 24 bit ALAC's back natively, without any sample rate conversion or loss of bit depth. The sample rate conversion is only used when absolutely necessary — enjoy!


----------



## Allucid

devkerr said:


> spardavr4 said:
> 
> 
> > If I have 24 bit/44.1 KHz ALAC files on my phone will this app play them natively or will they be down sampled because they are not manually dropped into the "FLAC" folder of the app?
> ...



Hi DevKerr - any news on an update for CanOpener? I'm hungry for new features! >: )
Loving the app so far, completely replaced the stock music app. It made my brand new Shure SE215s completely replace my favorite on ear headphones and nearly my over ears, everything is perfect from my side.


----------



## bmillar

What exactly does polarity do?  Certain live recordings sound better (to me anyway) with polarity on, the sound stage appears more accurite


----------



## mvaldeslora

I recently discovered this app while searching for something to play flac files on my iphone and I am quite happy with it. I also really like the interface. Very clean and well-designed. I initially encountered some problems with the order of tracks and missing artist information but I think I have sorted those out. What I still haven't figured out - and it is probably just me - is managing flac files. So far I have discovered how to delete flac files one at a time by swiping left but it is a tedious and time consuming process. Is there a batter way? It would also be nice if albums under flac were treated the same as for itunes - i.e. there would be one "icon" for the album and, when touched, it would reveal the individual tracks for that album raher than have all the tracks for all albums appear in the flac section of the app. (I hope that last part made sense...)


----------



## JHeifetz

mvaldeslora said:


> I recently discovered this app while searching for something to play flac files on my iphone and I am quite happy with it. I also really like the interface. Very clean and well-designed. I initially encountered some problems with the order of tracks and missing artist information but I think I have sorted those out. What I still haven't figured out - and it is probably just me - is managing flac files. So far I have discovered how to delete flac files one at a time by swiping left but it is a tedious and time consuming process. Is there a batter way? It would also be nice if albums under flac were treated the same as for itunes - i.e. there would be one "icon" for the album and, when touched, it would reveal the individual tracks for that album raher than have all the tracks for all albums appear in the flac section of the app. (I hope that last part made sense...)




I'm totally with you here mate. Just purchased the app and it's pretty damn awesome. Same problem with flac files, and it's such a shame because I finally found a way to play flac files on my iphone and now I'm frustrated with managing the files. Update coming soon?


----------



## Allucid

iOS 8 came out, is there any news on an update for CanOpener?


----------



## tremolo

It is working fine on my iPhone5 with iOS 8. What kind of updates are we talking about?


----------



## xeroian

tremolo said:


> It is working fine on my iPhone5 with iOS 8. What kind of updates are we talking about?




Well when quickly checking which apps work and which don't I noticed the following graphic problems:

In Albums view the Pet Shop Boys Actually album (which is first in the albums list) is not showing an album graphic
In Artists view there is no graphic alongside Madonna although her three albums show okay.

I suspect both of these may clear themselves if I re-import the albums from my itunes PC. However all of the tracks do show the correct graphics when played.

More disappointingly when playing music every track I have played so far has been shown with the album cover surrounded by text in blue blocks. Previously the block colour varied according to the colour of the album photo.


----------



## mvaldeslora

Plus it would be nice if they modified flac file management as per my earlier post. Obviously this is not an iOS 8 issue but it would make the app much easier to use from that perspective.


----------



## xeroian

xeroian said:


> Well when quickly checking which apps work and which don't I noticed the following graphic problems:
> 
> In Albums view the Pet Shop Boys Actually album (which is first in the albums list) is not showing an album graphic
> In Artists view there is no graphic alongside Madonna although her three albums show okay.
> ...




Update: 
Pet Shop Boys problem not fixed by re-import (perfect on ipad3 under ios7)
Madonna fixed by re-import
Blue background blocks so boring


----------



## JHern

Does can opener play AIFF files?


----------



## steaxauce

It seems there are now some third party music players that work with Spotify, including one that's marketed for its more precise EQ.  Does this mean it is now possible to make CanOpener compatible, or is the app different somehow?
  
 By the way, I was very pleased to see that you'll be adding the SRH1540 to the app!  I haven't been able to make much use of the app so far, but I have been using the CanOpener Studio plugin with Spotify on my laptop by using Soundflower to route my system audio through GarageBand, which hosts the audio unit.
  
 The AU plugin has been very useful to me.  If it's possible to make the iOS app work with Spotify, I hope you're able to do so soon, because after using it for a few months on the desktop I'm beginning to find it hard to listen to music without it!


----------



## nmatheis

+1 to integrate with stock music app and Beats app


----------



## fenderbendr

I'm having trouble adding flac files to this app. I drag and drop them into the "flac" folder on my pc, but when I try to open the app, it crashes immediately. I have an iPhone 5s running ios 7.1.2

Can Opener works fine without flac files which is the strange part.

Do I need to buy the hifi pack in order to put flac files into the app?


----------



## Allucid

fenderbendr said:


> I'm having trouble adding flac files to this app. I drag and drop them into the "flac" folder on my pc, but when I try to open the app, it crashes immediately. I have an iPhone 5s running ios 7.1.2
> 
> Can Opener works fine without flac files which is the strange part.
> 
> Do I need to buy the hifi pack in order to put flac files into the app?



Maybe your FLAC files are too high for the player? You could try the HiFi pack and if it doesn't work, get a refund from iTunes support. No harm in trying but the HiFi pack makes everything sound so much better.


----------



## MikeyFresh (Oct 29, 2022)

.


----------



## fenderbendr

Will the hifi pack increase audio quality even if I'm using the headphone output on the iPhone?


----------



## Allucid

fenderbendr said:


> Will the hifi pack increase audio quality even if I'm using the headphone output on the iPhone?



It does for me. I don't think its a psyudo effect either.


----------



## fenderbendr

allucid said:


> It does for me. I don't think its a psyudo effect either.


 
 I bought the hifi pack and it now lets me load flac files into the app.  I can't tell a difference in sound quality even with the hq audio converter, but that's ok.  
  
 Thanks for the help.


----------



## Allucid

fenderbendr said:


> allucid said:
> 
> 
> > It does for me. I don't think its a psyudo effect either.
> ...



Turn Dither off, especially when using IEMs. Listen to the high quality pack for a week, then go back to the old one. There's probably not a lot of difference but I personally think there is. 
My friend's an apple technician in the Perthb Apple Store. Badically running FLAC off an iPhone is useless because the DAC chip inside down samples it. This is why 256kps itunes AAC sounds best, because there's no down sampling involved.


----------



## Allucid

I mean, FLAC files might sound a bit better, but not immensely due to the down sampling of the chip in the phone. I still use FLAC and ALAC because the sound quality is constant through devices.


----------



## fenderbendr

Those external DAC's are expensive.
  
 I still can't hear any audio quality difference with dithering off.  I'm using Shure srh440 cans if that make a difference.
  
 Also, do you leave the clipping protection on or off?


----------



## nmatheis

allucid said:


> I mean, FLAC files might sound a bit better, but not immensely due to the down sampling of the chip in the phone. I still use FLAC and ALAC because the sound quality is constant through devices.




From my research, the iPhone's chipset doesn't downsample all ALAC and FLACS files - only hi-res files. If you have a source that contradicts this, please post a link. If not, please take a minute to research it and either post some evidence or retract your previous statement. I'm willing to be convinced but only with hard evidence.


----------



## Roly1650

allucid said:


> Turn Dither off, especially when using IEMs. Listen to the high quality pack for a week, then go back to the old one. There's probably not a lot of difference but I personally think there is.
> My friend's an apple technician in the Perthb Apple Store. Badically running FLAC off an iPhone is useless because the DAC chip inside down samples it. This is why 256kps itunes AAC sounds best, because there's no down sampling involved.



With due deference to your friend, I think he's wrong. My understanding is that iPods/Pads/Phones have 24/96 capable dacs and the measurements I've seen on audio performance of any idevice indicate better than 16 bit performance. A general comment and not about CanOpener specifically, because I don't know it, but it's highly likely that third party software could be causing the downsample, because the software can't handle better, or to cater to the lowest common denominator, when in default setting.

I use Squeezecast on my iPad, which emulates a Squeezebox device, which have genuine Hi Rez dacs, (24/192 with a plugin) and I've had zero issues streaming 24/96 flac files to the iPad, from the Squeezebox server. I will get choppy performance at the reception fringe of my network, but in range performance audibly indistinguishable from the Squeezebox, what you'd expect from audibly transparent devices, which is what the i family are, external dacs aren't audibly any better performing.


----------



## davidsdiego

mikeyfresh said:


> CanOpener app running on iPad2/iOS6, connected via Apple CCK, and ADL Formula2 USB cable to an LH Labs GO1000 (EM) DAC/Headphone amp.
> 
> 24bit/192kHz native sample rate file.
> 
> A powered USB hub is also needed as the DAC draws too much power to run from the iPad's own battery.


 

 I like your rig! Are you still using the same setup?


----------



## MikeyFresh

davidsdiego said:


> I like your rig! Are you still using the same setup?


 
  
 I changed things up a bit to get untethered from the powered USB hub.
  
 The latest version uses a y-split USB cable and a USB battery for power.
  

  
 I haven't updated the GO1000 firmware, LH Labs haven't come out with the updater program for Mac just yet. But when they do I can probably get rid of the little charcoal colored non-powered 2-port USB hub pictured connected to the CCK, as it is being reported it's no longer needed with the v1.5 firmware. Apparently that firmware is allowing the DAC to shake hands with the iPad without reporting itself as needing excessive current, which is the only reason that hub was needed, it's USB controller shook hands with the iPad ahead of the DAC, and reported itself as needing less than 100mA.


----------



## davidsdiego

Does your setup bypass the iPad's internal DAC and uses the external one, due to the CCK? Just curious.


----------



## MikeyFresh (Oct 29, 2022)

.


----------



## davidsdiego

mikeyfresh said:


> Yes it does.



Cool, thanks! I heard the CCK works on the iPhone 6/6+, although I don't know how credible that information is.


----------



## xeroian

Please could somebody running iOS 8.1 answer this for me.

On iOS 7.1.2 the Canopener "now playing" screen adopts a different colour according to the album being played. The app. picks up information from the tune's artwork and makes the background show shades of brown / blue / green / grey etc accordingly.

When I put iOS 8 on my iPhone 5 this stopped happening and the colour was always blue. 

For various reasons I put 7.1.2 back on my phone but am now considering 8.1.

So could someone tell me whether iOS 8.1 is any better.

Thanks, Ian


----------



## davidsdiego

xeroian said:


> Please could somebody running iOS 8.1 answer this for me.
> 
> On iOS 7.1.2 the Canopener "now playing" screen adopts a different colour according to the album being played. The app. picks up information from the tune's artwork and makes the background show shades of brown / blue / green / grey etc accordingly.
> 
> ...




I'm running iOS 8.0 on my iPhone 6 and the colors change according to the album artwork. It seems when it can't find a close enough match, it defaults to blue. 

I'm not using iOS 8.1, I'm waiting for the next update.


----------



## KraftD1

Anyone else having issues with CanOpener on iOS 8.1.1 with an iPad?  I am only able to enter any of the settings once (crossfeed, eq, etc.), upon returning to my music none of them are responsive until I reset the App. I'm using an iPad Air 2, not sure that makes a difference.


----------



## GrindingThud

Ipad 2 8.1.1 mine is dead also. Unstable, songs won't play when changing albums or changing settings.


----------



## H T T

It might be iPad-only. I am using CanOpener with an iPhone 5 and iOS 8.1.1 and the app is darn stable. Sorry I can't help.


----------



## davidsdiego

kraftd1 said:


> Anyone else having issues with CanOpener on iOS 8.1.1 with an iPad?  I am only able to enter any of the settings once (crossfeed, eq, etc.), upon returning to my music none of them are responsive until I reset the App. I'm using an iPad Air 2, not sure that makes a difference.




I have it installed on iPad 2 with iOS 8.1.1 and seems to be working fine for me. I never knew there was an intro track from Good Hertz.


----------



## davidsdiego

grindingthud said:


> Ipad 2 8.1.1 mine is dead also. Unstable, songs won't play when changing albums or changing settings.




I have it installed on iPad 2 with iOS 8.1.1 and seems to be working fine for me. 

I'd try a clean install or contact the developer.


----------



## GrindingThud

Interesting, that cleaned it up..... 


davidsdiego said:


> I have it installed on iPad 2 with iOS 8.1.1 and seems to be working fine for me.
> 
> I'd try a clean install or contact the developer.


----------



## KraftD1

Will give a fresh install a try.  Haven't had issues with the same iOS on my 5S phone.  I have contacted the dev, so will see.


----------



## graphidz

I really don't want to ask this, but did the dev left us? No updates since last March, not even an update on his progress? For basic usage, the app is good. But we all know it has the potential to be much much better than any other players.
  
 And I really really hate to say this, but I feel like I've been cheated.


----------



## xeroian

I have had good service in the past by emailing support@goodhertz.com or tweeting @canopener.


----------



## KraftD1

Fixed with latest update


----------



## AcousticsCANs

Does this application improve Bluetooth's audio? Is it worth getting the hifi pack without any external DAC/AMP?


----------



## nmatheis

It can. I use it via Bluetooth in my car v


----------



## AcousticsCANs

I just paid the hifi pack and I don't hear any difference in terms of quality. How do i toggle the hifi pack? Anyone know how to use it?


----------



## Allucid

acousticscans said:


> I just paid the hifi pack and I don't hear any difference in terms of quality. How do i toggle the hifi pack? Anyone know how to use it?



Click the settings cog -> sample rate converter. I have dither off because I use IEMs, but the HiFi packs mainly so you can play FLAC songs.


----------



## AcousticsCANs

But I can already play FLAC files before purchasing the Hifi pack. I did the settings you recommend but it doesn't seem to have any difference. Felt being conned. Sigh. I would rather pay for the pencil equalizer.


----------



## Allucid

acousticscans said:


> But I can already play FLAC files before purchasing the Hifi pack. I did the settings you recommend but it doesn't seem to have any difference. Felt being conned. Sigh. I would rather pay for the pencil equalizer.



Tbh I bought them all. The HiFi packs good to take off the dither effect.


----------



## AcousticsCANs

allucid said:


> Tbh I bought them all. The HiFi packs good to take off the dither effect.




Are they worth it? Maybe because I'm not using IEM so the effects are not significant? I'm using Audio Technica ATH-A900XLTD.


----------



## KraftD1

Also, if you are playing hi-rez files without an external DAC capable of handling them, your device is forced to downsample them.  The hi-fi pack gives the option of using a better sample rate conversion algorithm for this conversion.  Not sure I hear much difference with the hi-fi pack options.  The pencil eq is pretty cool to play with.


----------



## jefierro

What i'm missing is space on my phone, grate app BTW. By any chance canopener could download flacs from Dropbox sometime in the future?


----------



## Earbones

It's bizarre Audeze isn't on the list. You're Los Angeles based, they are Los Angeles based... I can't imagine procuring some tester units is more complicated than a simple phone call.

If fact, if you want to PM me your shipping address, I'm confident I can sort that out for you.


----------



## xeroian

earbones said:


> It's bizarre Audeze isn't on the list. You're Los Angeles based, they are Los Angeles based... I can't imagine procuring some tester units is more complicated than a simple phone call.
> 
> If fact, if you want to PM me your shipping address, I'm confident I can sort that out for you.




Good Hertz don't need sample headphones. They work from sensitivity and impedance data in the published specification. You can do the same and create a custom profile.

But:

1. The data is only used to provide you with data about the level of stress you are putting your ears under.
2. I can't imagine ever wanting to drive my LCD-XC phones directly from my iphone or ipad.


----------



## Earbones

xeroian said:


> Good Hertz don't need sample headphones. They work from sensitivity and impedance data in the published specification. You can do the same and create a custom profile.
> 
> But:
> 
> ...



I kind of look at CanOpener as a toy... Fun to mess about with, but I dunno if I'd actually use it for serious listening. That said, I'd like an Audeze setting, because why not... Get my $2.99's worth, ha ha!

I drive my LCD2.2 with an array of stuff, but I don't think they are horrible directly out of an iPad... Audeze are not terribly hard headphones to drive. Sure, it may not be the apex of performance the cans are capable of, but the sound an Audeze will give you directly out of an iPad is superior to say, an HD650 with a Woo WA3... And that's one of the iconic mid-range setups.


----------



## oooo

Hi,
 I connect my iPhone6 and Sony PHA-3 with Camera Connect Kit,
 and when I use the other FLAC Player (like Golden Ear, Capriccio, etc),
 the Hi-Fs led (means over 96kHz output) in PHA-3 lighted.
 But when I player the some Hi-Res file in CanOpener with Hi-Fi pack,
 the Hi-Fs led didn't lighted even though toggle off dither opinion or open bypass output.
 So how can let the CanOpener send the audio stream at source file sample rate and resolution like the other player?
 Thanks


----------



## MikeyFresh

oooo said:


> Hi,
> I connect my iPhone6 and Sony PHA-3 with Camera Connect Kit,
> and when I use the other FLAC Player (like Golden Ear, Capriccio, etc),
> the Hi-Fs led (means over 96kHz output) in PHA-3 lighted.
> ...


 

 While I can't test your exact equipment combination, I can confirm I am able to successfuly playback 24/192 native sample rate files with CanOpener, using an iPad 2 (iOS6), the CCK, and an LH Labs GO100 (IEM) DAC/amp. 
  
 The GO100 (IEM) has LEDs for sample rate indication, all sample rates including 176.4 kHz work with my combination, using CanOpener in full Bypass mode.
  
 This also works well using the Onkyo HF Player app.
  
 Maybe the CanOpener app needs an update for iOS8 compatibility?


----------



## xeroian

Hi,

ios7 on an iPhone 5 here.

A quick test using 44.1, 48.0 KHz ALAC files and a 192KHz FLAC file has my Chord Hugo DAC showing all the correct colours.

Ian


----------



## oooo

mikeyfresh said:


> While I can't test your exact equipment combination, I can confirm I am able to successfuly playback 24/192 native sample rate files with CanOpener, using an iPad 2 (iOS6), the CCK, and an LH Labs GO100 (IEM) DAC/amp.
> 
> The GO100 (IEM) has LEDs for sample rate indication, all sample rates including 176.4 kHz work with my combination, using CanOpener in full Bypass mode.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks for reply,
 I tried some hi-res song which bought on hifitrack.com but the Hi-Fs led also not lighted,
 and then I tried the same song in Onkyo HF Player, the led lighted.
 So may I ask for your CanOpener settings?
  
 Currently, my setting is:
 Sample Rate Converter - Standard
 Dither - Yes (Dither Bypassed)
 Crossfeed Clipping Prevention - No
 Crossfeed Realism - Standard
 and with full bypass output mode.
  
 Is there any differences with your settings?
 Thanks!


----------



## oooo

xeroian said:


> Hi,
> 
> ios7 on an iPhone 5 here.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thank you very much for test,
 and may I ask for your CanOpener settings?


----------



## xeroian

oooo said:


> Thank you very much for test,
> and may I ask for your CanOpener settings?




Currently, my setting is:
Sample Rate Converter - HQ
Dither - Yes (Dither Bypassed)
Crossfeed Clipping Prevention - No
Crossfeed Realism - Most Realistic

Hifi pack, Speaker+ and Pencil EQ installed

Version 1.3

Source files were:

44.1 ALAC - CDs ripped using itunes
48 ALAC - converted from 96K source using dBamp
192 FLAC - purchased from HDTracks

I tried changing my settings to match yours but still could not reproduce your problem


----------



## MikeyFresh

oooo said:


> Thanks for reply,
> I tried some hi-res song which bought on hifitrack.com but the Hi-Fs led also not lighted,
> and then I tried the same song in Onkyo HF Player, the led lighted.
> So may I ask for your CanOpener settings?
> ...


 

 Yes certainly, nearly all of my files are ALAC .m4a type, but I do have some .flac files to test with at 24/192 kHz.
  
 Settings are:
  
 SRC - Standard
 Dither - No (Dither Enabled)
 Crossfeed Clipping Prevention - No
 Crossfeed Realism - Standard
 Crossfeed - Bypass (no crossfeed, no EQ, nothing)
  
 HiFi pack installed.
  
 So the only difference is I have Dither enabled. But I just tested and it makes no difference, I can select "Yes" (Dither Bypassed) and I still get the same result.
  
 I tried some .flac files, 3 different albums, and those also playback properly at 24/192.
  
 I am on iOS6, a previous post uses iOS7, are you on iOS8?
  
 You might also just try a full shut down of the CanOpener app by double pressing the Home button, then press/hold the CanOpener icon until it allows for shut down.
  
 When I first got CanOpener a long time ago every now and then it would get fussy for no reason, a full shut down and restart of the app always cured things. But that hasn't happened in a while now.


----------



## MikeyFresh

I also just tried switching around to playback files at other sample rates, to see if it ever gets "stuck", and when I go back to a 24/192 or 24/176.4 file, everything is normal and the DAC's LEDs display the correct sample rate.
  
 In Settings you can scroll down to the "About" section and send the developer an email, maybe ask if iOS8 is currently fully supported and/or report this as a bug.
  
 I guess it could also be a firmware issue with the Sony unit.


----------



## oooo

mikeyfresh said:


> Yes certainly, nearly all of my files are ALAC .m4a type, but I do have some .flac files to test with at 24/192 kHz.
> 
> Settings are:
> 
> ...


 
  
 I tried enable Dither and also nothing happened,
 but then I full shut down the app like you said,
 when I restart CanOpener and play the same song,
 the miracle finally happened!!!
 The Hi-Fs led finally lighted!!
  
 So I guess maybe the CanOpener will cache the device status so that not recognize the new external DAC,
 You've been a big help! Thank you very much!


----------



## oooo

xeroian said:


> Currently, my setting is:
> Sample Rate Converter - HQ
> Dither - Yes (Dither Bypassed)
> Crossfeed Clipping Prevention - No
> ...


 
  
 Thanks for your help,
 I change all settings but nothing happened,
 but then I full shut down the CanOpener and restart it,
 the led finally lighted, all works good now,
 also really appreciate for your help!


----------



## SounDFeVeR

This app hav function to seeking and play music in folder ?


----------



## xeroian

It plays all music from the iTunes music folder plus lossless files that you have manually copied in to the Canopener folder. Suggest you look in the App Store for a full description.


----------



## SounDFeVeR

Thanks mate.


----------



## ibracadabra

Hi everyone, first time poster here!
  
 I'm trying to use the Dosimeter with my VSonic VSD5's and am running into some trouble. I created a custom in ear headphone setting at 32 Ohms and 108 db/mW, but it seems as if the dB measurements are too high. I tried some other in-ear presets and the dB measurements were a lot lower. Are there any presets that best mimic the VSD5, or is there any chance that the VSD5 will be added to the preset list?


----------



## darkdoorway

Anyone here using a Oneplus One?? I've got an iOS device and am a fan of can-opener. I've recently been using a oneplus one - specifcially the maxxaudio maxx space function and it seems to perform the same function as can-opener - can anyone else who has used both comment?


----------



## Tamirci

Would this effect ipad air 2 and Senn. Hd650 setup in a positive way? I don't want to listen 650 through my Valhalla 2 all the time. This kills ipad's portability.


----------



## darkdoorway

tamirci said:


> Would this effect ipad air 2 and Senn. Hd650 setup in a positive way? I don't want to listen 650 through my Valhalla 2 all the time. This kills ipad's portability.




Well. I quite enjoy the effects of canopener in general. But well... On 650s. Don't know what kind of a difference you'll see. I mean canopener isn't a virtual amp. That's more in the audiofx or maxxaudio territory.


----------



## Tamirci

CanOpener performed a little wonder  Especially with pen eq. I am so glad for paying some bucks for this level oF enchantment.


----------



## sh4dowd4ncer

Is this app still under development? Long time no posts from the dev and long time without updates.
 Since their website shows a bunch of new stuff, I wonder if canopener is benched..


----------



## Tamirci

sh4dowd4ncer said:


> Is this app still under development? Long time no posts from the dev and long time without updates.
> Since their website shows a bunch of new stuff, I wonder if canopener is benched..


 
 One thing I know is this apps power! It boosted the pleasure of listening from my ipad


----------



## GregHeist

sh4dowd4ncer said:


> Is this app still under development? Long time no posts from the dev and long time without updates.
> Since their website shows a bunch of new stuff, I wonder if canopener is benched..


 

 Looking at their site, it looks as though they are doing a lot of dev work on PC/Mac applications. Honestly, this app is so good as it is, I don't even know what they would do to make it better. I'm pretty much blown away by Can Opener!


----------



## sh4dowd4ncer

gregheist said:


> Looking at their site, it looks as though they are doing a lot of dev work on PC/Mac applications. Honestly, this app is so good as it is, I don't even know what they would do to make it better. I'm pretty much blown away by Can Opener!


 
 I agree that it is a really nice app. I have been using it for  a long time.
  
 I miss a few minor features:
  
 1. The possibility to change to "Album artist" from "artist"
 2. The possibility to "Shuffle by Album" - a feature missed from a lot of the current ios players
 3. A wider range of predefined equalizers would be nice as well


----------



## darkdoorway

For those of you on android, after a/bing the Maxxspace function of maxxaudio does an indistinguishable job from canopener


----------



## colfax

So i just upgraded to the iPhone 6s and the CanOpener app does not seem to be working.  It opens up and acts like it is playing music (the little indicator moves around the wheel, though the time of the song does not count up/down) but no sound comes out.  Apple music app works fine.  CanOpener even silences the music from the Apple app when it starts up but does not put out any music of its own.  
  
 Have others had similar issues? Anyone know of a fix? I have an email into their support and will post if i hear back.


----------



## Oguzhan Tas

i have jvc-ha fx3x iem i need pencil eq present reccomendation which contains good sound and bass can someone help me ??? devkerr your app is the best one tnx for develop it for us  can you recommend a pencil eq present for me too


----------



## pdaigle

colfax said:


> So i just upgraded to the iPhone 6s and the CanOpener app does not seem to be working.  It opens up and acts like it is playing music (the little indicator moves around the wheel, though the time of the song does not count up/down) but no sound comes out.  Apple music app works fine.  CanOpener even silences the music from the Apple app when it starts up but does not put out any music of its own.
> 
> Have others had similar issues? Anyone know of a fix? I have an email into their support and will post if i hear back.


 
 Same issue here.
  
 Very disappointed as I used to love this app. Last update is over a year old (Dec. 16th 2014). t looks as if they have abandoned development.
  
 Any good alternatives to recommend? I especially enjoyed their crossfeed feature


----------



## colfax

pdaigle said:


> Same issue here.
> 
> Very disappointed as I used to love this app. Last update is over a year old (Dec. 16th 2014). t looks as if they have abandoned development.
> 
> Any good alternatives to recommend? I especially enjoyed their crossfeed feature



Mine is working again. Shutting down the app and restarting works. Could restart phone if necessary.


----------



## shadow4

Using the latest IOS, in iTunes -  I drag my FLAC files from my computer into Can Opener 'FLAC' file in the APPS section in my device shown.  The device shows tons of gigs of files, but when I look in my app on the iPad, there are only maybe 10 files shown.  I'm lost...  Can you help?


----------



## shadow4

So my question - in the latest IOS - how do I get my flac files from my computer onto my iPad in Can Opener.


----------



## trancedout

shadow4 said:


> So my question - in the latest IOS - how do I get my flac files from my computer onto my iPad in Can Opener.




Transfer using iTunes.


----------



## DrTone

Anyone using Canopener Studio on OSX?  I'm using it in Audirvana and simply can't listen to headphones without it anymore and I've tried all the others.


----------



## shadow4

Is there an efficient way to import FLAC files from a PC? When I do it in IOS 9, my files split into FLAC and INBOX and the music is not grouped by album. ??


----------



## Cheesedoodle

I have never used the desktop app. Love the iOS app. I wish they were still supporting it as I think it's great, and it will inevitably become incompatible with future versions of iOS. Are they still supporting the OS X software?


----------



## xeroian

Incompatibility with iOS may be a way off yet. CanOpener is working fine for me under iOS 10 beta 2.


----------



## Cheesedoodle

xeroian said:


> Incompatibility with iOS may be a way off yet. CanOpener is working fine for me under iOS 10 beta 2.


 

 That's cool to hear! There are some other really great iOS players, too, but the cross-feed effect on this one is unique and fun.


----------



## stuck limo

darkdoorway said:


> For those of you on android, after a/bing the Maxxspace function of maxxaudio does an indistinguishable job from canopener


 
  
 How do you get it for Android? I cannot find a way to download or purchase it either on PC or Android.


----------



## munce31

drtone said:


> Anyone using Canopener Studio on OSX?  I'm using it in Audirvana and simply can't listen to headphones without it anymore and I've tried all the others.


 
 I'm currently trialling the OSX audio unit through Audirvana as well. First impressions so far are that it's *very good*. Going to need some more time to evaluate.


----------



## Black Label

I've given this app plenty of chances in the past, not thinking much ofit, but now the penny has dropped!

And I didn't have to drop any further pennies beyond the initial price of admission too - thanks guys ! The HiFi pack is now free for all. 

I noticed a palpable difference in audio quality, even with 320 kpbs mp3 files.

The crossfeed feature has opened up the soundstage of my Shure SE846s very nicely. And I'm of the thinking this is no toy when Guns N' Roses finally sounds as they should. In Apple's own music app, this was the one band that sounded "bad" in terms of presentation. This makes me very happy.


----------



## Hifihedgehog

Help! I need the .ipa for CanOpener...
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/834663/help-i-need-the-ipa-file-of-canaopener-for-ios#post_13241993


----------



## KraftD1

I keep getting the warning that the app has to get updated/slowing down iOS and recently emailed goodhertz with no reply.  Any news about them updating so that it can keep working with iOS as it is updated?


----------



## cpauya

Just to update this thread: I have iPhone 5S on iOS v10.3.2 (the latest as of today) and CanOpener v1.30 still works great!  

Though it says "No longer supported - made available for legacy devices only." at the App Store - this is the only iOS app/player I found that has crossfeed.

Crossfeed rocks.


----------



## xeroian

Yes it still works but:

1. It is no longer available for purchase through the App Store. 

2. It does not run on iOS 11 beta 1 since 32 bit apps are not supported.

All very sad.


----------



## cloudkicker

I was surprised to see CanOpener in the App Store this morning. Does this mean there is hope for an update? With MusicKit it would be amazing if CanOpener was updated to play tracks from Apple Music.


----------



## xeroian

cloudkicker said:


> I was surprised to see CanOpener in the App Store this morning. Does this mean there is hope for an update? With MusicKit it would be amazing if CanOpener was updated to play tracks from Apple Music.



Sadly the app description now says:

" ** No longer supported - made available for legacy devices only ** "

Dream over !


----------



## benjamind2012

Why can't they make an app for both iOS and Android and include TIDAL support?

Or better yet include the whole thing in the system audio for Android and offer it as an option that can be enabled.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

EQ  breaks bit-perfect so it would break Tidal MQA.


----------

